
More Swedes Died in One Month in 1993 and 2000 than in April 2020 - beefman
https://medium.com/@emanuelkarlsten/more-swedes-died-in-one-month-1993-and-2000-compared-to-april-2020-why-25b762d03a1f
======
nick_kline
One month is not enough statistics. How many died in the 3 or 4 months around
that in 93 and 2000? It wouldn't be that surprising if there was a terrible
flu in the past. But picking just one month at least makes the comparison
incomplete unclear. I'd worry this is an attempt to minimize Sweden's terrible
performance during the pandemic. See [1]. Sweden's deaths per million (538) is
only lower than the horribly devastated countries. They are a bit worse than
US, France, Netherlands (401, 458, 358), not quite as bad (but getting closer
every day) to Italy, Spain, the UK (577, 607, 652).

This is interesting and I'd like to see a larger comparison.

[https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/#countries](https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/#countries)

------
aaron695
I remember one of the big medias trying a scare tactic of saying the death
toll in April was the worst in almost 30 years, Stupid Sweden!

And people let it slide, no one even seemed to care what the next months would
be like. Humans huh.

